
BTC Producer - hillmoo
https://btcproducer.com/inv/56f1290e4de1b
======
roddux
Strange. All signs point to ponzi scheme, but they have an EV ssl certificate,
backed with an actual company registered in the UK:
[https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10054835](https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10054835)
\-- with a seemingly real director.

I'd guess that they're pulling this off as some sort of investment scheme,
where _" your capital is at risk"_. That could mean they're legally in the
clear if they _" lose"_ your money.

EDIT: I just realised the submit link is a referral URL, from an account
created the same time this post was made.

------
henningpeters
Ponzi scheme?

